# Harvest



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I havent been able to get out and put many miles on. Curious what people are seeing for field harvest. With this drier weather, I would imagine the fields are coming off quite nicely.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been seeing a lot of beans getting harvested lately. Seems with the dry weather, the farmers are getting them while the getting is good. Maybe that means the corn is right around the corner?! One can only hope...


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

One farmer I know in Central ND is just finishing his wheat harvest today. Haven't seen any beans coming off in the areas I duck hunt yet, but I'm sure some have started. Warm dry weather is forecast for several days so that will help.


----------



## squeaks130 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know that I saw a couple bean feilds that were coming off back home when I was there last weekend. Farmers around there are loving this weather right now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bean harvest is moving west and north rappidly. There will some farmers finished here by mid-week. 10 day forecast is for good harvest weather but I think the corn will be standing for awhile to dry down.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Went through the corn looking for deer around the VC area and the bottom leaves on many of the stalks are still green. The tops are dry, but the cobs are holding lots of water. I don't see the corn being harvested for a while yet.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Bean harvest is in full effect in my area. I haven't seen that many combines going in a long time as I have this weekend. Some corn is already coming down as well. Finally a year when the corn will be down early and the pheasant population is crap. Figures.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Was able to get out for a bit this earlier. Harvest is in full swing in the red river valley. From what I drove by, beans are almost done. Saw 1 field of corn picked (only 3-4 acres), but saw another 4-5 big fields either being opened up or being harvested. Didn't see anything for signs of birds though.  Saw some stuff that really made me sad. Farmers are using this weather to burn ditches and dig them deeper. So alot of the simple cover the birds would have had is disappearing...


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

80+ weather (in Oct) and no rain for nearly the last 2 months. Will be a much earlier harvest than we have seen in years. Too bad the roosters are now virtually extinct.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Beans are going pretty fast in the Bismarck area. Saw a couple sunflower fields getting cut today as well. Only corn I've seen cut is a couple of silage chops. Some rain in the forecast starting Thursday so we'll see how that shakes out.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah with all of the crops coming off this fall combined with the loss of CRP, tree rows and alot of smaller sloughs drying and being burned off, the birds won't have much winter cover. We best hope for a milder winter then we have had recently or they will never rebound. Not that they ever will to the extent that we saw a few years ago, but it's looking more and more like the early 80's all over again! :eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Yeah with all of the crops coming off this fall combined with the loss of CRP, tree rows and alot of smaller sloughs drying and being burned off, the birds won't have much winter cover. We best hope for a milder winter then we have had recently or they will never rebound. Not that they ever will to the extent that we saw a few years ago, but it's looking more and more like the early 80's all over again! :eyeroll:


Got that right. Might as well get the critters while the getting is good...gonna be a heckuva lot tougher in the not to distant future...


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

We've seen guys getting in to the corn already.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I visited with a couple guys that combined Friday. The corn was 15-19% moisture so they'll be rolling when the rain is over and the ground dries a bit. Saw a few fields today that hadn't froze all the way to the bottom too. They may take longer.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hunted in central ND this weekend. Still lots of standing crop. Not much corn or flowers going down (a spordaic field here or there). However, here in the East, I noticed quite a few guys going on corn already, but probably only within the last couple of days though. Most of the beans are gone. I'm sure this rain will slow things up for a few days here in the East. Central ND got more rain, so it will definitely slow things down there. Some some fields in that were still kind of green and not even close.


----------

